# 1/8th Racers In Toledo



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the 1/8th racers of Toledo race on Saturdays or Sundays? Is the track open during the week for practice if you become a club member. 

I guess their website is down for the moment but is expected to be up soon?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We race EL on Saturdays and gas on Sundays.
And yes the track is available on week days if you are a member.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Do the gas guys race EVERY Sunday provided weather is good or is there a planned schedule? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

this link has what they did last year>
http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/612854-one-eighth-racers-toledo-2012-thread-9.html
I think they race gas 1/8 and 1/10th almost every Sunday but I'm not sure of that.
You can ask on that link and somebody will let you know for sure.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Lessen said:


> Do the gas guys race EVERY Sunday provided weather is good or is there a planned schedule? Just curious. Thanks.


One Eighth Scale Racers of Toledo set up a schedule that is friendly to the Midwest Series, the ROAR 1/8 Nationals, the other regional tracks bigger races and the IFMAR World Championships. Their 2013 schedule will not be posted till those other races are figured out. They also do not race on Mothers Day.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there a website available for the One Eighth Racers? I can't seem to locate a functioning site.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

T28Pilot said:


> Is there a website available for the One Eighth Racers? I can't seem to locate a functioning site.


They have a site, but their webmaster passed away last year and they have not put a new webmaster to work on their site.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

How unfortunate, I understand now. I will stay posted a loook for a new site in the future.............


----------



## tthib3685 (Apr 30, 2013)

im new to rc racing and i just bought the ofna 1/8 onroad gtp rtr and the servos suck! Any suggestions on a good servo to use for onroad that wont break the bank?


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

tthib3685 said:


> im new to rc racing and i just bought the ofna 1/8 onroad gtp rtr and the servos suck! Any suggestions on a good servo to use for onroad that wont break the bank?


This one is very good, it has good speed and good torque and reasonably priced.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ndard-Digital-High-Torque-Titanium-Gear-Servo

I personally run radiopost servos. All I can say is they are amazing!!! The price is slightly higher but well worth it for me.

http://www.absolutehobbyz.com/product_info.php?products_id=8381


----------

